# Herms Tri Blend Log.



## LeanHerm (Jun 8, 2012)

Sup everyone? I'll be starting my summer cycle here on Monday. It will consist of tri blend 300mg/ml. 100 test prop, 100 mast, and 100 Tren ace!!  I'll be shooting 1cc eod so it will around 900mg a week. I have more gear as well incase I wanna change my dosage. I'll be running 50mg of var as well as 4ius of rips. I'll be running caber at .50 Mon and Thursday.  I'll also be taking Aromasin at 12.5mg every day.  Hcg before pct and will have the regular pct protocol.  Well its gonna be nasty fellas. Gonna post some pics.  Not like I'm anything special to see though I'm trying.  I recently bought a house and diet went to shit. Then I got sick with pneumonia and lost some weight. Right now I'm at 6'1 ish about 225ish at ehh 14-15% bf. Ive been back at a steady diet and lifting strong for 3 or four weeks.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 8, 2012)

Will be following this Herm


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ill def be following your sexxxy ashhh!!! Do work kid!


----------



## beasto (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes sir!!! Sounds nice..running that combo now so far so good, besides the tren insomnia hahha


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 8, 2012)

My first short ester cycle.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 8, 2012)

Will be following also Herm. Hope that Tri blend does its thing for you!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2012)

Up that var and you won't need the aromasin. Keep it on hand but I guarantee you'll never touch it. 

I ran my var at 100 and the pumps were gross lol. 

This should be good. Tight diet and you'll come out the other end lookin gheyer than ever!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 8, 2012)

Ya i heard that because of the mast!! But I generally run a little higher e on cycle so I don't know.  I won't start running it right off the bat. Well c how I feel.  But the way I will be showing off my sexy figure in my American flag speedo. Lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol America fuck ya !!!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah buddy!  Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice Herm, look forward to your log...you sexy man you!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 8, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Yeah buddy!  Pics or it didn't happen!


You just want to see the goods!!! yea Homo!!  Lol


----------



## Hurt (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe I do sucka! lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Spear (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll be following. I wonder how painful that shot is going to be.

Take your clothes off in your pics. What are you.... straight?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah no shirts and very short pants, let us check you out Hermy!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2012)

Spear said:


> I'll be following. I wonder how painful that shot is going to be.
> 
> Take your clothes off in your pics. What are you.... straight?



If you rotate your sites it should be too bad at all. I didn't like an idiot and since my inject on Sunday and the. Leg routine Monday I have been barely able to walk, get in and out of my car or bend my knee without extreme pain... Might be a sterile abscess or something I don't know. But it sux!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol you guys are funny.  


Ya ill be doing the rotate as well.  Ya my last cycle I could barely walk from such bad pip.  I mean horrible pip.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Lol you guys are funny.
> 
> 
> Ya ill be doing the rotate as well.  Ya my last cycle I could barely walk from such bad pip.  I mean horrible pip.



I hear that... This isn't pip though... I am about ready to jab it with a 20g pin and see if I draw some nasty shizzle out that bitch.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol pob I sure hope not.  That just gives me the chills man!!!  I'm a 25 gauge fella. Don't like the big thick jabbers!!!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 9, 2012)

Herm bro, what's up with the "Dream" sign in the background of the first pic?  LOL


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2012)

your one of my favorite brothers herm your going to be a monster after this cycle kid! good luck my man.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 9, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Herm bro, what's up with the "Dream" sign in the background of the first pic?  LOL



x2. Has its own nice little shelf and everything.


----------



## DF (Jun 9, 2012)

Yea, Herm 
You need to strip down like Hurt.  Grab some dental floss cover your cock & balls & throw up some good pics


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 9, 2012)

LMAO@D.  What the fuck is wrong with dreaming you little dbags.  I'm surprised none of the rest of you guys could read backwards like that.  Leave it to the kid with the masters.  Lol.


----------



## DF (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw the sign, but I'm more interested in seeing your ass in a thong.....no homo lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 9, 2012)

Hahaha my man.  I do look good in a thong bro!!


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in for this. If your blend is similar to mine it will have a good little sting to it. I've never ran short esters so I don't know how this compares. This is what I'll be running on my next cycle with hopes of a big recomp. How long you plan on going?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 10, 2012)

Not sure ss. I thibk maybe ten.  I'm gonna cut


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 11, 2012)

Well today is dooms day. Gonna leave work go home and make sure all my pct gear, ais, and progesteron control is all at my doorstep.  First pin will be today boys.


----------



## gfunky (Jun 11, 2012)

I am def in for this ride!  Kill that shit Herm!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 11, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well today is dooms day. Gonna leave work go home and make sure all my pct gear, ais, and progesteron control is all at my doorstep.  First pin will be today boys.



Gonna get there first and steal it! Muah hahaha


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 12, 2012)

how was that injection pain? my delt is still hurting 3 days later. i dont know if id be walking if i had done my glute.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2012)

Didn't pin yet. Getting my diet dialed in first!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Didn't pin yet. Getting my diet dialed in first!!!



We're on page two of a log on your use of tri blend... Without tri blend. Interdasting rog


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't help I'm liked pob.  Fine then ill delete it. No logging for Herm.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I can't help I'm liked pob.  Fine then ill delete it. No logging for Herm.



Yeah I am just jelly that everyone likes you and not me  wonder why!?!?!?


----------



## Hurt (Jun 12, 2012)

Let's get this shit started already! Damn!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok boys I did my first pin today.  1cc in my passanger side butt cheek.  Also 50mg var.  No rips for this cycle.  Someone wanted them and offered a price I couldn't refuse . Pin went smoothly and i did back and bis today which went well.  Diet is good and training is right.  I kinda felt like my well being was better today.  I'm not a mental guy when dealing with aas. So with that bein said.  It is a short ester.


----------



## Spear (Jun 19, 2012)

I started noticing changes in about 7-10 days, i'm sure you'll notice them too.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 19, 2012)

Good!!!  This is my first short ester cycle.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2012)

Did my second pin yesterday and only had a little burning. A little to early to tell about any feelings yet.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 28, 2012)

how many weeks do you plan on running the var? I will be doing this exact same cycle come august and i just need to decide if i should run the var 6 weeks or 8. I think im going to do 14 weeks of the blend.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 28, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> how many weeks do you plan on running the var? I will be doing this exact same cycle come august and i just need to decide if i should run the var 6 weeks or 8. I think im going to do 14 weeks of the blend.



I'd do 8 weeks personaly.


----------



## gfunky (Jun 28, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> I'd do 8 weeks personaly.


 12 weeks or go home and be a woman!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 28, 2012)

gfunky said:


> 12 weeks or go home and be a woman!



Damn G, you took it to the next level!! 

When I plan on doing Var, Id go 8 weeks, foooo shooo!!! No booze you boozehound!


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 28, 2012)

gfunky said:


> 12 weeks or go home and be a woman!



i suppose i could do 12. in order to meet pinns minimum i will need to order 3 bottles and that would last me 12 weeks....tempting


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 28, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> i suppose i could do 12. in order to meet pinns minimum i will need to order 3 bottles and that would last me 12 weeks....tempting



PEA's var is really good to bro


----------



## gfunky (Jun 28, 2012)

I am on PEA var almost done with my 12 weeks have like 3 more left.  Had to go up to 75 mg a couple weeks ago 50 was not enough to really kick for me.  I hope you kick for less that shit cost a bunch!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 28, 2012)

Ya I'm almost at two weeks and it feels good so far.  Def a lil more veiny, horney is fuck, strenght is up, and i just have no desire to leave the gym. Lol.


----------



## Jada (Jun 29, 2012)

My brother Herm great log man . Keep updating when ever possible.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 29, 2012)

Well i will when I'm not beating off or giving it to my old lady!!! Lol


----------

